# How To



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

The max. size is 100 x100 or 19.5 KB


----------



## seeana (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank you so much' as you can see it worked.

sincerely Seeana.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great and a welcome from the other side of the world


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello seeana...nice profile pic...


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi seeana, welcome, it's always great to see another Aussie on the forum... :wave:
Glad to see Rik got you sorted on how to put your Avatar on, and now you just have to add your pup in the signature... ...
BTW, it the one below where you put your avatar...


----------



## seeana (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi Wally thanks for your advice' oh dear um...... how do I do that.
Good to find another Aussie on this great forum' thanks for touching base.

Ps love your family portraits.


----------



## seeana (Mar 16, 2012)

*Hi Always*



Always51 said:


> Hello seeana...nice profile pic...


Good to see you back ...guess what there are three of us Aussie's on this thread now wonder how many more of us are floating around.:wavey:


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

I think there are quite a few more!!... but we seem to miss each other due to our big time differences ..which will be even worse when daylight saving hit..I sent you another msg ..hope you got it....


----------



## seeana (Mar 16, 2012)

*Hi Always*

Hi found your message so glad everything is ok .had a bit of trouble with Shanes Cruciate Lig op as a Heamatoma formed so its back and forth to my vet with Shane getting more vocal with each visit....think we are on top of it now thankgoodness apart from that the op was a great success off the lead in about 10 days.
I was just thinking 'the UK members have their own section what about us putting up our own as well for the Aussies as it would be good being the same time ect.
I dont know how to go about it to let all the Aus members know about it any ideas' ?

So good to hear from you:wavey: .


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

lol..I'm computer dumb..have no idea how to start an aussie group!! any pointers from anyone in the know appreciated!!


----------



## seeana (Mar 16, 2012)

*Hi Always*

Oh boy you sound just like me ....I bit the bullet and put one up 'looked easy just followed directions but guess what' I cant find where I put it... par for the course.:doh:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

You guys have a social group, *"**Goldens living in the land down under"*, it doesn't look like very active but you can make it alive. Good luck!


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

ok..so I have asked to be part of the group..do I need to be accepted by the person that started the group? sooooo confuzzeld...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

When I clicked on "join group" it did say it is "moderated" and need approval. I did not want to join so I press "no". I guess you press "yes" and will see how it goes.
This is what it says about Moderated:

*Moderated* - open to everyone to join but messages need to be moderated before they will appear. They are moderated by the group creator and the site moderators and administrators.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Buddy's mom...I dont think anything will happen then, cause it hasnt had any activity for years...will just chat on the threads here then lol


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

rik said:


> The max. size is 100 x100 or 19.5 KB


Thanks Rik for the helpful screen grab, hope you don't mind me using it to show seeana.... 


seeana said:


> Hi Wally thanks for your advice' oh dear um...... *how do I do that*.
> Good to find another Aussie on this great forum' thanks for touching base.
> Ps love your family portraits.


Hi seeana, if you want to put a Signature on your posts, just look at the picture _Rik_ showed you where to select "*Edit Avatar*", well the one below that is "*Edit Signature*"... Yep that simple... ... :wave:

And thanks about the nice remark about our family portrait... ...


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I went in and edited the *Goldens living in the land down under *social group so it is open to all to join. Also what members were waiting to be accepted are now memebers in there. So feel free to chat in that group now.

I also sent out 20 invitations to other Australia user to join that group to try and make it larger for you. Someone needs to just start a first post in there to help start things off.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you Rob.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Rob!!! and Buddy's mom for helping.. will go in and post ..lets hope some come on board!!


----------

